# Period Day :( :( :(



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

Right before I get my period, I get a terrible IBS attack with bad diaherrea. I get so paranoid around this time that I usually stay home and it drives me nuts. Is there anyway I can prevent this or make it less severe? It doesnt seem to matter what food I have eaten.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you survey woman in general, even those that do not have IBS or any other GI problem you find that GI symptoms are very very common around the time of the period.It is the hormons driving the symptoms so I wouldn't expect it to be food triggered.Some woman find birth control pills may lessen this because they regulate the hormone levels. Some woman who can do continous BCP (only doing breaks for 4 periods a year) will do that to minimize these issues.If you are really regular you might try seeing if Immodium, usually a low dose 2X a day helps this. Maybe start the night before you expect your period. You just want a dose that is low enough you aren't constipated. This can be done daily to control IBS if you tend to diarrhea all the time and then maybe up the dose if you need more once the period starts.I don't know if LNAPE's calcium would help, although some woman find calcium is helpful for menstrual issues in general if I remember things right. You may just need to find the dose that doesn't constipated you too much, but it may be worth a try for a month or two, you could always up the dose around period time.


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I will have to try that. I have never tried Immodium before.. I've taken pepto bismal, but I've heard Immodium is better.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Just for moral support, I'm going through similar stuff at this moment... My symptoms get worse in the first 2-3 days of my period, but a week or so before this time of the month, it tends to get a little better -- but I usually find myself craving for more food, like, I'm trying to store up energy becuase I body knows that when it begins, my tummy will be so sore with both kinds of pains and I'll feel sick to my stomoch and not want to eat anything...Hope we both feel better soon...


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

My IBS is always bad around my period also. Seems anymore I only have about 5 or 6 days when I feel ok. I have recently gone off the pill after being on in for many, many years and now am dealing with ovulation pain which isn't much fun either. I went to a new gastro doc the other day and he pretty much turned down the possibility that my female problems afect my IBS. I'm hoping I mis-understood him. My main intention of the appointment was to get his opinion on having a hysterectomy and ibs. He said nothing will change, but I know my body and my pain and I think not having a period will make a huge difference. He asked me to come back in December, after my surgery, so he can help me with my ibs if needed.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

A hysterectomy? You must be having REALLY unbearable pain to resort to such drastic measures -- my pain gets me crying and rolling in bed sometimes, but I can't have a hysterectomy, because I haven't had children yet and I really really crave for little babies of my own... (BTW, I heard that doctors do not usually agree to a hysterectomy unless there's organic diseases and there's absolutely no other way to mend it... maybe that's why he's not giving you one...)My heart goes to you and hope we all can feel better soon...


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

My hysterectomy is scheduled for Sept 26th by my ob/gyn. A different doctor (the gastro doc) was saying he didn't think it would help.I do have unbearable pain. I have had ovarian cysts removed and a d&c to try to resolve my lack of bleeding problem, but nothing has worked. I do not bleed much but I do get horrific cramps in my back and stomach. My last L-scope showed fybriod tumers all over my uterus and my ob/gyn suspects adenomysis. I have 2 kids (with each one the ibs got worse for me), my daughter Erin is almost 9 and my son Matthew is 4. I do not want anymore kids and my doctor feels this is the best thing for me. It really is a nice thought though - to be 35 and no more periods!! My ob/gyn is a fantastic doctor. He is very caring and believes me when I say I am in pain. I have had the doctors that don't believe me and say they cannot help. Find a good doctor! I am extra lucky that this doctor's wife also has ibs (a mild form though) and has also had a hysterectomy. Our daughters are in the same class and he is one of our best customers at the restaurant my husband and I own. I guess what I am trying to say is - don't waste your time with a doctor you do not like!!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Gee, I didn't realize your condition is this serious! Hysterectomy does feel like the best solution then. And women's instinct sometimes is really important -- in any case, at least, after surgery you won't have period pain anymore, which is real great!How wonderful it is to have a boy and a girl! Two kids is what I'm aiming for (though it's up to God whether they'll be girl or boy







). And I really appreciate your suggestion -- finding a good doctor is what I really need to do.I won't be able to go online for a while after today (moving, cable disconnected temp, etc.). So, have a successful surgery and a speedy recovery!


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey, just to let ya know , I am going through this "****" lol right now so I can understand.Lets see, I don't know what is going on but when i have this thing, or that the IBS getting worst, or that..... don't know make it less worst, but before the period my life is just like one big storm.I have a question.. maybe it's a stupid one.. but when I am with this P, I just feeling that I am holding you know.. the muscles of the anus then I am feeling like it makes something to my buttocks and feets.. like it going to "fall asleep" I don't know how to say it in English.. but it hurs though.. like I can't feel the stream of blood going there..


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok, I am taking it back!I was going through DI hell on this time with the period, damn this thing will be.........


----------

